
What happened to getprismatic.com? - vittore
Used to use their service daily, and it&#x27;s been offline for weeks, what happened to them?
======
sithadmin
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/12/12/as-personalized-
news-e...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/12/12/as-personalized-news-evolves-
prismatic-is-closing-its-apps/#gref)

